# SR20DET B14 Engine swap



## yousef (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi everyone. Does anyone of you know what is needed for SR20DET engine swap for the B14? the gearbox and the wiring ...etc. any idea that could help for the swap.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

please search, btw there are a couple if threads just like this :thumbup:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

yousef said:


> Hi everyone. Does anyone of you know what is needed for SR20DET engine swap for the B14? the gearbox and the wiring ...etc. any idea that could help for the swap.


you have asked the forbiden question... ban in aisle 1...


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

many.... mnay..... many....... many posts.....


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

UnkalledFor said:


> you have asked the forbiden question... ban in aisle 1...


 :thumbup: noobs are funny, good one


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=45029

there you go, im gonna close this because there are like 4 other threads this month on this, if you go to the top of the page in the b14, ga, or sr page there is a search button, click on there and type in sr20det swap, that should provide you with all the information for that swap.. any other questions send me a private message


----------

